

Fiverr case study: Growing your Internet empire for $5 - oscardelben
http://www.viperchill.com/fiverr-case-study/

======
pbhjpbhj
WRT legality, fake testimonials are illegal in Europe (astroturfing and what
have you), there was specific legislation to this effect called the Unfair
Commercial Practices directive, eg
[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/12/08/eu_consumer_protecti...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/12/08/eu_consumer_protection_laws/)
which in turn links to
[http://ec.europa.eu/consumers/rights/docs/Guidance_UCP_Direc...](http://ec.europa.eu/consumers/rights/docs/Guidance_UCP_Directive_en.pdf)
and <http://www.out-law.com/default.aspx?page=9050>.

------
viperchill
Finally created an account here, since I've been on the homepage a few times.

Thanks for the submission, Oscar!

